# Layout over open stairway on half walls continuing as a shelf layout.



## PWilliamssa (5 mo ago)

This is my second design draft after watching a lot of YouTube videos for inspiration. Will be a small layout in OO (basically HO for those unfamiliar).
UK themed steam as that what I inherited when my father passed away a couple of years ago.


----------



## PWilliamssa (5 mo ago)

Further revision... The loop on the left now crosses over the entrance to the station/yard and runs in front along the wall. Thinking this will give added dimension and depth. Discovered Train Player! Exported this out of AnyRail and had some fun "running trains". Pretty happy with how it feels.


----------

